# positive report on news



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, good segment from news station in winston-salem, nc. goto www.wxii12.com and search for "can honey cure your allergies". i have gotten a few inquiries from this.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Wow! That was a great news story! What a great ending to it too!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep, Clinton is quite a guy. He is speaking at our local beek meeting in Aug. The doctors told him in 1995 he was dying from cancer and they couldn't help. They sent him home with 2 to 3 weeks expected . He lays all the credit for the cure on apitherapy. He's very close to being a walking miracle.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

iddee said:


> Yep, Clinton is quite a guy. He is speaking at our local beek meeting in Aug. The doctors told him in 1995 he was dying from cancer and they couldn't help. They sent him home with 2 to 3 weeks expected . He lays all the credit for the cure on apitherapy. He's very close to being a walking miracle.


I'd like to know his story, since I'm a cancer survivor too.


----------

